# new app heat maps and surge zones



## bradley123 (Oct 25, 2015)

hello i had to install a new version of the driver app recently ever since that i dont see any orange or yellow heat maps or the surge zones, i am in san diego, is anyone else not seeing this?


----------



## V a n e s s a <3 (Aug 29, 2015)

bradley123 said:


> hello i had to install a new version of the driver app recently ever since that i dont see any orange or yellow heat maps or the surge zones, i am in san diego, is anyone else not seeing this?


Same here my app doesnt show any heat map nor the surge zones since friday night it is very frusturating I also seem no get less rides then befor  it suckš. I send an email to Uber and rhey said nothing was wrong.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

Yeah my area was surging all Saturday night and the partner app didn't show any shading. I only knew because I noticed it on a ping and then I checked the rider app.


----------

